# Certification Apple Developpeur



## ZeLegolas (13 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

Quelqu'un serait s'il existe des centres agrees Apple permettant de suivre une certification ?
Une certification qui convrirai la programmation systeme sur Snow Leopard avec GCD et OpenCL, ainsi que Cocoa biensur. Le tout avec en Objective-C.

Merci pour toute informations dans ce sens.

Ze.


----------



## ntx (13 Octobre 2009)

M$ c'est la porte d'à côté 

Il existe de sociétés qui font de formations (comme par exemple le Big Nerd Ranch) avec parfois de sessions en Europe, mais pas de certification. De toutes manières c'est complètement pipeau ces histoires, tu sais bosser ou tu sais pas, le "diplôme" n'y fera pas grand chose :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

+1 surtout quand tu vois le niveau de certaines certifications M$, pour quelque unes cela se résume à connaitre l'IHM de tel ou tel version du produit, bref, c'est zéro et ça coûte cher, ou comment se faire des couilles en or massif avec du vent.


----------



## ZeLegolas (14 Octobre 2009)

ntx a dit:


> M$ c'est la porte d'à côté
> 
> Il existe de sociétés qui font de formations (comme par exemple le Big Nerd Ranch) avec parfois de sessions en Europe, mais pas de certification. De toutes manières c'est complètement pipeau ces histoires, tu sais bosser ou tu sais pas, le "diplôme" n'y fera pas grand chose :rateau:



Je suis d'accord les certifications dans le M$ ca vaut pas un pet de canard. Dans le monde M$ il y a trop de certifications et elles ne valent pas grand chose. Puis etre certifier genre VB.NET ca me fait doucement rigoler. N'import quel petit gas est capable d'aller downloader Visual Studio Express et devenir programmeur .NET en l'espace de tres peu de temps. Par contre les certifications dans le monde CISCO ont beaucoup de valeur par exemple. Meme si comme toi je n'accord pas plus d'importance que ca aux certifications les entreprises en sont tres friandes. Si elles ont le choix disons etre toi (sans certification) et moi (avec la certification) j'aurai sans doute le job et pas toi. La raison est assez simple a comprendre. Quand tu passes un entretien la personne que tu as en face et soit une personne des ressources humaines qui est totalement incapable d'evaluer ton niveau et ton potentiel technique, soit quelqu'un de technique. Si c'est quelqu'un de technique le gas peut te coincer avec des questions a la con. Ca veut pas dire que tu es pas bon mais il est difficile de tout connaitre. Avec une certification ton niveau a ete reconnu par Apple. L'entretien sera plus de discuter du travaille que tu auras a faire et du salaire. Dans le monde CISCO il y a aussi des avantages pour la compagnie a prendre des gens certifies car elle est reconnu en tant que compagnie partenaire et beneficie de tarif interessant. 
Je sais c'est con mais la plus part des decideurs pensent comme ca. Je ne parle meme pas de "diplomes". Les diplomes en Informatique sont tres "fondamentales" (surtout en France). Ca donne de bonne base c'est certains. Mais quand tu sors avec ton beau diplome tout neuf sur le marche tu es deja en retard d'environ 5 ans. Ce que l'on t'a appris a l'ecole c'est de l'histoire ancienne ou trop theorique pour etre utile a l'entreprise. Apres t'as interet a te former rapidement sur ce qui ce fait presentement. Les certifications sont un moyen accelere de te mettre a niveau. Je parles pas des certifications M$ qui ont plus l'air de lavage de cerveau qu'autre chose, elles feront de toi un bon mouton convaincu que le monde a ete cree par M$.
Pour moi ca me permettrai de valider mon niveau actuel, ou en tout cas il sera "officiellement" reconnu par Apple. Mais il faut que ca soit un organisme authorise et reconnu par Apple pour que ca est une certain valeur. Sinon autant continuer a me former comme je le fais deja, c'est clair.
Pour etre franc je penses pas que techniquement une certification m'apprendrai grand chose mais ca peut etre interessant pour avoir un meilleur job et un meilleur salaire.


----------



## tatouille (15 Octobre 2009)

en 1999 j'ai ete sun Java certifié, 21 jours auparavant je n'avais jamais ecris une ligne en java, voila tout ce que je pense des certifications, plus t'en as sur ton CV plus vite je le mettrais a la poubelle


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Octobre 2009)

Surtout que Java il n'y a pas vraiment besoin de certification, tout est plutôt clair à la base. Un point d'ombre... JavaDoc, test du sample et voilà le brouillard levé. Rien de compliqué. Par contre je n'aime pas la nouvelle vague d'étudiant qui ne viennent que du Java en langage Objet parce que dès qu'il faut passer au C++ là ils n'y a plus personne. Je trouve dommage que dans l'apprentissage du langage Objet, Java soit désormais presque le seul utilisé.


----------

